# Evic vtc mini mod only



## wazarmoto (20/10/15)

Looking for an evic vtc mini white mod only with over and 2 x batteries, and a twisted messes clone. Prefer to buy from one supplier.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/10/15)

Have everything but the Messes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/10/15)

With free shipping from us you can buy the twisted messes from someone else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/10/15)

Only one white one left so email or call if you want it as these mods are flying out the door.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (20/10/15)

Vapeclub has stock of the mod in all colours, not sure about the messes though @wazarmoto

Sent from my G3 using my finger


----------

